# Sun taiji



## Xue Sheng (May 29, 2007)

Sun taiji 73 mouvements




 
Sung Peng, grandson of Sun Lutang


----------



## Kensai (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Xue,

I'm assuming (which generally means the mother of all flip-ups) that this would be THE sun style that my local class runs? Looks great mate, can't wait to start training in it. Not having any further babies that will be born on the morning of a training class!! long story. sheesh.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 5, 2007)

Kensai said:


> Hi Xue,
> 
> I'm assuming (which generally means the mother of all flip-ups) that this would be THE sun style that my local class runs? Looks great mate, can't wait to start training in it. Not having any further babies that will be born on the morning of a training class!! long story. sheesh.


 
Let me know how it goes


----------



## Kensai (Jun 6, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Let me know how it goes



Count on it mate, in fact Click here

Follow the link, and click on the video on the right hand side of the page, and the chap with the red t-shirt on. They're repeating it again this year, and I'm down to attend.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 6, 2007)

Kensai said:


> Count on it mate, in fact Click here
> 
> Follow the link, and click on the video on the right hand side of the page, and the chap with the red t-shirt on. They're repeating it again this year, and I'm down to attend.


 
Cool Thanks


----------

